# لكل مهندسي الاتصلات اذا سمحتم المساعدة



## rose_980 (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم :
اني طالبة ماجستير في مرحلة تحضير مشروعي للتخرج ارجو المساعدة من مهندسي الاتصالات 
مشروع التخرج يتمحور حول تصميم نظام ارسال واستقبال يعمل على تردد 60 جيجا هرتز بين بنايتين المسافة بينهما نصف كيلومتر تقريبا .... ماهي العناصر الاساسية في الترانزمتر الذي علي تصميمه غير توليد الاشارة وارسالها وليكن سؤالي ادق هل من الضروري ان استعمل باور امبليفاير ام لا في جهة الارسال .... ارجوا الافادة لمن لديه اي معلومة قد تساعدني ....


----------



## dhl (1 أغسطس 2009)

يرجي تحديد نوع الاشارة المرسلة voice / data/ video 
dont forget and teak care about QOS


----------



## fairlady (1 أغسطس 2009)

اظن ان مسافة نصف كم يجيب استخدام power amplifier معها او استخدام power عالية جدا للارسال


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 أغسطس 2009)

rose_980 قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> اني طالبة ماجستير في مرحلة تحضير مشروعي للتخرج ارجو المساعدة من مهندسي الاتصالات
> مشروع التخرج يتمحور حول تصميم نظام ارسال واستقبال يعمل على تردد 60 جيجا هرتز بين بنايتين المسافة بينهما نصف كيلومتر تقريبا .... ماهي العناصر الاساسية في الترانزمتر الذي علي تصميمه غير توليد الاشارة وارسالها وليكن سؤالي ادق هل من الضروري ان استعمل باور امبليفاير ام لا في جهة الارسال .... ارجوا الافادة لمن لديه اي معلومة قد تساعدني ....


 
الأخت الفاضلة
60 جيجا هيرتز تعنى موجة طولها نصف سم وهذا يضع عبئاً ثقيلا على كل شيئ
هنا لن تعد المكثفات التى نعرفها ولا الملفات التى نعرفها والبوردات يجب أن تكون من نوع السيراميك لأن الفيبر جلاس سيكون ذو فقد عالى فى هذه الترددات كما أن الترانزيستورات قد لا تجدى و قد تضطرى للجوء لمولدات خاصة 
خط نقل القدرة سيكون Wave Guide وهذا له تصميم أيضا أو يشترى
القدرة ربما 1-2 وات تكفى لأن الهوائى سيستخدم طبق عاكس و ربما قطر متر يكفى لتوجيه الحزمة لنقطة الإستقبال والتى بدورها تستخدم طبق مماثل للإستقبال
الحاجة لمكبر قدرة Power Amplifier تعود للقدرة النهائية المطلوبة ونوع المذبذب المستخدم فأحيانا يستخدم ترانزيستور القدرة كمذبذب ولا حاجة للتكبير و أحيانا تولد الموجة ثم تكبر القدرة لاحقا

كان الله فى العون و من الضرورى دراسة الفروق بين التقنية العادية و تقنية الميكرو ويف فى الدوائر


----------



## شادي القحطاني (1 أغسطس 2009)

*ممكن برنامج*



dhl قال:


> يرجي تحديد نوع الاشارة المرسلة voice / data/ video
> dont forget and teak care about QOS


 

الاخوة المهندسون العرب ممكن أحد يفزع لي ببرنامج فتح المواقع المحجوبة عندي مواقع اخباري ومواقع اسلامية لا تفتح ممكن أحد يفرع لي على هذا البريد [email protected]


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 أغسطس 2009)

أخى
هذا موضوع جديد وليس ردا على الموضوع أو الردود
رجاء وضعه كموضوع جديد فى منتدى الحاسب الآلى - قسم البرامج وذلك لمصلحتك حيث كموضوع يراه كل زائر أما كرد فيراه فقط من شارك وشكرا


----------



## stihah (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا ان يلقى طرحى قبول وكثير فائده 
بخصوص الباورامبيليفير لازم حساب الباور المستقبلة لمعرفة حتحتاج اركب باور امبيليفير ولا لا وده من خلال العلاقة المشهورة
التالية :
Pr=GrGt(λ/4ΠR)2 Pt
ده لو مفيش الفقد بالطاقة خلال المسافة 500 متر
طيب نحسب الحسبة ازاى اول حاجه λ ودى معروفة λ=c/f 
طبعا f التردد = 60 جيجا هرتز تبقى λ =0.005 متر
Gr , Gt معامل تكبير هوائى الارسال والاستقبال ودول تلقيهم مكتوبين على الهوائى بالديسيبل نحولهم الى وات
اما R فهى المسافة بين المرسل والمستقبل ودى 500 متر زى مهو فى السؤال
باقى لنا Pt ودى بتعرفيها باستخدام اى جهاز اختبار مناسب لقياس الباور
الواتميتر مثلا او جهاز ifr او hp وغيرهم كتير 
وتقاس من اخر نقطة فى السيستم يعنى قبل الهوائى وعليه تحسبى Pr من المعادلة
تحول قيمة الPr الى الديسيبل والمفروض لا تقل عن 10 ديسبل لالتقاط اشارة مناسبة
او من العلاقة التالية وكل وحداتها بالديسيبل :
Pr=Pt+Gr+Gt-L losses
بس لى سؤال ليه بتستخدمى تردد عالى كده ؟ دا بيأثر على الباور ودا واضح من العلاقة الاولى تتناسب 
الباور Prطرديا مع λ يعنى عكسيا مع التردد 
والله الموفق


----------



## plazma (2 أغسطس 2009)

رجي تحديد نوع الاشارة المرسلة


----------



## alsaneyousef (2 أغسطس 2009)

تحميل البرنامج :
اضغط هنا لتحميل البرنامج


----------

